# From Sharkathon



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Padre Island National Seashore is currently undergoing a significant â€œRed Tideâ€ algae bloom and suffering large amounts of fish kills on nearly the entire beach. It was observed yesterday that in areas the bloom could be seen from the waterâ€™s edge up to several hundred yards offshore. In areas without significant red tide at the waterâ€™s edge blooms could be seen offshore that were coming towards shore.



As per Sharkathon rules it is stated that if the park is open then the tournament happens. We are having to amend that rule due to the possibility of red tide encompassing the entire 60 miles of beach that the tournament will be held on. We are watching the situation closely and we will announce on Thursday evening September 24th whether or not we have to switch to our backup dates. The time mentioned is approximately one week from the event and at that time we will take into consideration the status of the beach and the possibility of being able to host the event on the primary dates.



The purpose of this newsletter is to warn of the possibility that the backup dates may have to be used since the beach while open will not be hospitable to fishing in any form during such high concentrations of red tide on the entire beach.



We do understand the enormous problem this can be for everyone involved, all of us at Sharkathon will have to shift vacations just like everyone else and all logistics that have been planned for months will have to change. This will require a large amount of extra work that all of us volunteers at Sharkathon will have to deal with, please remember that Sharkathon is 100% volunteer effort and hundreds of hours of our free time go into this event each year.



As per the rules there are no refunds, in the event that we are forced to move the event dates the entry transfer deadline will be extended to Friday October 9th.



We will continue to monitor and observe the beach until Thursday and then get back in touch via another newsletter being sent out. Please pass this info along to anyone in your group that may not be a registered user of the Sharkathon website.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Not cool but I do not want to fish anywhere near red tide.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It was moved to the backup dates


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It sure has!

Due to a clear and present hazard to our participants from the â€œRed Tideâ€ present on Padre Island National Seashore we are moving Sharkathon to the backup dates of October 16th - 18th 2015.
Recent samples taken from PINS this week have shown concentrations of â€œRed Tideâ€ (_Karenia brevis)_ at concentrations nearly 50 times the levels known to kill fish. Those levels are also major irritants to humans and dangerous to the young and old, especially anyone with any respiratory problems.
Members of Sharkathon staff just returned from PINS to evaluate the current conditions present on the south beach where the event is to be held. There are millions of dead fish from the waterâ€™s edge to the vegetation line. For the first few miles the aerosol was not intolerable, but by the 18 mile mark the aerosol levels were virtually unbearable with eyes watering within a couple of minutes, sore throat, coughing, and headache shortly thereafter. The â€œRed Tideâ€ could be seen in the water extending out 300-400 yards.
All information we have been able to obtain have reports of conditions continuing to get worse as you travel south. All forecasts regarding the â€œRed Tideâ€ at this immediate time have the conditions continuing at the current state or even getting worse. We will monitor the situation closely and continue to provide updates with any changes in the conditions. TPWD reports that the cell concentrations are also increasing as far south as South Padre Island.
As stated in the rules Sharkathon does not issue refunds. We cannot control the weather or Mother Nature, and we have already committed substantial funds in preparation of the event. We will continue to keep the entry transfer portion of the website open allowing participants to sell their spot if they are unable to attend. Please review the excerpts from the rules below.
*TOURNAMENT DATES & LOCATION*​ 
*SHARKATHON EVENT LOCATION:*
Padre Island National Seashore. The term â€œPINSâ€ is used within these rules referring to Padre Island National Seashore as the location of the tournament. The actual boundaries of the fishing area are listed in detail within the numbered Sharkathon tournament rules. Awards ceremony location is Padre Balli Park at the Briscoe King pavilion.

*SHARKATHON 2015 DATES:* 
Primary dates are October 2nd â€" 4th, 2015. Alternate dates are October 16th â€" 18th, 2015. The term â€œtournament weekendâ€ is used within the rules referring to the weekend the tournament is actually held. The tournament will happen on the primary dates if PINS is open and there are no hazardous conditions present from "Red Tide". Alternate dates will be used if PINS is closed or the hazardous conditions exist on the primary dates. In the event that Sharkathon cannot be held on the primary & alternate dates the tournament will commence on a date announced by Sharkathon being the earliest date that the event can be arranged with PINS and subsequent suppliers and contractors.

*REFUNDS:* 
All entry fees are non-refundable and it is the responsibility of the purchaser to read and understand the rules of the event prior to purchase.

*TRANSFERS:* 
Entries are non-transferable from year to year. An entry may be sold and transferred only if the transfer form has been completed on the Sharkathon website. We will not recognize any transfers that do not follow correct procedures. It is the sole responsibility of the entrant to sell their spot and collect the agreed upon amount between the two parties. There is a deadline for transfers of one week prior to the tournament weekend. Anyone purchasing an entry with the intent to sell for profit will have the entry disqualified.

Please only use the contact us form on the Sharkathon website to ask questions regarding Sharkathon. Do not contact sponsors or individuals for information.

Sharkathon Staff


----------



## Makomyday220f (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking for 2 shark and a womens entry if anyone cant make the backup date. P.M. me.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Makomyday220f said:


> Looking for 2 shark and a womens entry if anyone cant make the backup date. P.M. me.


 Give Grant a call:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1646402


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Makomyday220f said:


> Looking for 2 shark and a womens entry if anyone cant make the backup date. P.M. me.





Shark_Reeler said:


> Give Grant a call:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1646402


Thanks Ron.
sent you a message Mako.


----------

